# "Oh, he's so soft!"



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

It REALLY is each dogs hair. I can go down a row of black standard poodles at a grooming competition and just touch or pet the dog's BACK and there is a lot of difference. I think its inherited from their parents. My silver male has very soft ears and they are fluffy and more like hair but his mane, tail and chest are more wirey.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas is very soft all over, but Vienna is VERY coarse down her back, but her sides and belly is sooo soft. The poodle coat is amazing, for people that have never felt a poodle with 3+ inches of hair before it's quite a new sensation.

I just wish they wouldn't come up to Vegas, put both hands on his head, then do this spazzing entire head pet thing. He loves it, but now I have a poodle that looks like an orphan, thanks.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Hoolies is soft... but springy at the same time , especially down his back and neck right now. Of course he is going through a coat change now. I will be anxious to see what the eventual texture is. I cant imagine it ever getting exceptionaly wirey but hope it is a bit more than it is now. I do love when he gets curly... he doesnt get the "packed" down look some poodles get..


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel gets that comment a lot too!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I would say Darcy is softer than I expected... though I think he's going through coat change so who knows where we'll end up?

So maybe people, like me, had the perception that Poodles have more coarse hair and are surprised by the softer coated Poodles they meet?


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I think people expect more of a wiry coat since the hair stands up so nicely, I know we get that comment a lot about Captain.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Luke's hair is so thick,wiry ,super tight curls and very rough feeling weather I dry him or let him air dry.
Kate is as thick as can be to but very soft to the touch, it stand up great just like Lukes.
Hershey's is kind of in the middle of Kates and Lukes texture.
Tana's just sucks its thin and flimsy,super soft to the touch and get oily real quick.
Sonja's is soft in some places and wiry in others her TK is great and down her back,but her chest and leg's are are pretty stright.

Funny how they are all so different,My HD thinks I'm a nut because even in the dark when I can't see I can tell which dogs I am touching.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

"He's so soft and fluffy!" is comment #1 around here. And Beau is amazingly soft, like a cloud. I thought he would get all curly and wirey as he got older (he's 19 months now), but that doesn't seem to be in the cards.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I just wish they wouldn't come up to Vegas, put both hands on his head, then do this spazzing entire head pet thing. He loves it, but now I have a poodle that looks like an orphan, thanks.


:lol: That one cracked me up!! Vinnie is also very soft (with patches of more course hair). People always want to touch him (which he LOVES), but I tell them - "If you touch him, he gets to touch you back... that's the rule!"


----------

